# Exo-Terra 36"X18"X18" Lighting Question for Dart frogs



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello all!
Great site, need help please.
I am purchasing the above Terrarium and need to know which fixture and coils to use (or if bulbs are better). I am looking at the Exo-Terra brand lighting kits and bulbs (EXPENSIVE!)but seem to look nice with tank.
Also, with this size tank do I need a water feature and/or fogger to keep the humidity levels up?
Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Richard (Aug 14, 2008)

I am new at this but here is my best info gained from others. Many just hand mist their tanks. This seems to keep the humidity levels up, that is if the tank is totally sealed. I think water features are just for the aesthetics of the tank. However, they do add to the overall humidity of the tank. Most of what I have read says that you need bulbs in the 6500k range. Personally, I like to diy or purchase some retrofit light from companies like ah supply. May not be much help but just my two cents…


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Will look into it.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Once again not an expert but have built my fair share of vivs with success. Exo's are good tanks to learn with cause if you can do one of them you can do any regular tank with ease. First and foremost you want to seal the tank as much as possible. Take the top off that has the screen mesh and use seran wrap to seal that now in the back on the top of the tank you'll notice two sliding vents you'll want slide them shut and stuff sphagnum moss to make the tank ff proof. on the outside front of the tank under the locking latch you'll notice the open vent's just take your regular old scotch tape and seal them. As far as bulbs anything from 6500K-10000K are good bulbs to use just watch the tank heat temp. If you need anything else just post or pm we are here to help!!


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

You can go with the exoterra power compact lighting (with the 4 spiral compacts); or the Hagen (same company) Glo dual T5HO lighting. The power compact lighting will give you enough light for moderate to low light plants; the T5HO will get you enough light for most anything (and will probably burn sensitive low light plants).

If you do go with the PC lighting, don't get exoterra bulbs, go to walmart and get full spectrum 26w power compacts; 4 of those will cost less than a single 2.0 Exoterra bulb. You just won't get any UV from them; which you probably do not need anyways.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Which wattage on the T-5's (13 or 26 watt)?


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

You are thinking the power compacts, which you would want the 26w. For T5, you would want the ~36" High Output bulb which is 39w for 3 ft (Normal output is 21w).


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

If you want something asthetically pleasing you can. It takes a little time and effort but you can make changes that will make your Exo very eye catching. If you open the doors to the terrarium and poe you head inside you will see a series of clips holding the back of the vent on. Simply push them in and give a tug upward it will pop off. Take some fiberglass screen mesh, home depot has it. Cut to fit and pop the cover back in place. you can use silicone to glue fiberglass screen in place if need be. The nest step takes some patience. you will need silicone, paper towls, and flat razor blades. I use black verse clear. Believe it or not it blands in better on the Exo's. Close the doors and set your tank on it's back. I'd say use a towel to lay it on so you don't risk scrathing ot cracking the back accidentally. Close the doors. Run a small bead of siliconeon the joint between the glass door and the side wall. Take the razor blade and run it flat to spread the silicone evenly. Allow it to dry and take the razor and cut a slit in the silicone to seperate and the door is funtional. You can do this for the middle section where the doors meet. Once the silicone is dry you can scrape the excess with the razor blade to clean the glass. as far as the top goes you can get lexan or plexi glass from home depot and have it cut to drop over the holes on top. If you go this route I would recommend 1/4 in vs 3/16. I would also recommend removing the screen fron the bottom because I have heard it can rust. I have never left it on to experience this fact. Once you have the lexn on top you would want to get a small hole saw bit to drill a feww holes to regulate humidity. Bit can be found at Harbour freight.  Just some ideas I use for my Exo's and they look great.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Sinflspeed!
You wouldnt happen to have pictures of the finished product do you?


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

I will snap some shots of a completed one, and some that I have in progress. I will try to upload them tonight.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds great.
Thanks!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

that's the exact tank I have set up... check it out...

36 x 18 x 18 - a set on Flickr

let me know if you have any questions about it... it's a photo build journal though, so hopefully you get some ideas!

by the way... I've updated the tank and haven't taken any photos... 

-- the plants are now thriving, and I've added another as well...
-- for lighting I have 3 13W ecobulbs, with you can pick up for a few bucks each at walgreens...
-- for a humidifier I'm using the Zoo Med ReptiFogger

my temp stays 75 during the day, 72 at night.
humidity is always 82 - 86% at all times.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Maverick!
Great pictures! I bet my cat will play in the boxes as well.


----------

